# AQHA Western bit rules



## filly05 (Nov 11, 2012)

What are the AQHA rules on Western bits for pleasure horses? My girl is 11 but are snaffles ok at that age? And do you need to have shanks? My horse is incredibly picky with bits. I ride huntseat In a d-ring slow twist snaffle. Anything less she won't listen, anything more she is even worse off then having less than a twisted snaffle. We are working on slowing down for Western but I don't know what bits are legal and what to even try with her. She doesn't really respond too well with a Tom thumb but it's been awhile since I last tried, I'm planning on trying it again tonight.


----------



## filly05 (Nov 11, 2012)

She does have a relatively soft mouth, it doesn't take much rein aid to set her head. Just a little bump with the reins and a push forward with my legs.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

After the age of 5, a horse must be ridden in a curb bit. Tom Thumbs are not allowed, IIRC.

Here is a quote of the offical rules:



> (A) Horses 6 years old and older must be shown on a bit.
> 
> (B) Horses 5 years old and younger may be shown in either bit, hackamore or snaffle bit.


Link: AQHA Handbook

Does your horse neck rein? Teach that first. Then worry about the bit. With a western pleasure horse, because they are ridden on a loose rein, the bit isn't for "control" as much as it would be in a hunt seat horse. Head position come from impulsion and collection, not the bit, regardless of the discipline.

Maybe look at something like this:
Western SS Low Port Futurity Bit - Horse.com

I have that exact bit and love it.


----------



## filly05 (Nov 11, 2012)

She's getting the neck reining down although she knows leg cues better than the neck reining itself. I'm at the point where I think I'll be able to ride bridleless within the next year. But I know that's not an option at pleasure shows ?. Thanks for your recommendation, I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Take that tom thumb and throw it in a lake, they are horrible, harsh, and unbalanced. They have been around forever, but they need to go away.


----------



## filly05 (Nov 11, 2012)

I've read about the controversy of the Tom thumb. Personally, in the 15 years I've been riding, I've never had much luck with them. The one I have was given to me, my only other existing bit choices are a plain egg butt snaffle, a low ported d-ring kimberwick, we she doesn't like, or a rather harsh ported shank which I think she'd kill me if I ever tried to put that in her mouth. She's very good at making her opinion known lol. But I'm going to give the one above a try. It's not expensive so I won't mind if it ends up not working with her.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What I like about the bit I posted are the mechanics.

The mouth moves independently and the shanks swivel, so if you have to pick up a rein for correction, there's plenty of movement and it gives clear direction. It also has a nice low, wide port, which is more about tongue relief, not jabbing the horse in the roof of the mouth.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I really like the bit Drafty suggested. But I'd put her in the plain egg butt for now and start schooling the daylights out of her. Once she starts lightening up for you then you could try that bit Drafty suggested. And if that is in fact a "real" Tom Thumb...make a nice decoration out of it.

Oh and the original question- I don't think the horse can be shown in a snaffle and you can't ride 2 handed.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

filly05 said:


> What are the AQHA rules on Western bits for pleasure horses? My girl is 11 but are snaffles ok at that age? And do you need to have shanks?


As has been stated, you must show your horse with a shanked bit based on her age. 

I too like the bit that Drafty posted. Another suggestion would be something like this:









If you need to pick up on a direct rein, the shanks on the bit swivel and move independently of each other, so you are able to do that. The shank is also very short so it is going to be "mild" in terms of leverage. I myself am a fan of a double-jointed mouthpiece, that is smooth. 

If you chose a bit such as this one, you would NOT be able to pick up on the direct rein. With the bit being completely solid, you'd be sending some very confusing signals to your horse. A bit like this is definately meant to be used with neck reining and leg cues.










No matter what you end up trying, you're horse is going to need some time to "figure it out" and get used to the new bit. When trying a new bit, I always like to treat a horse like a colt having a bit for the first time. I'll do giving exercises on the ground first, so they can feel how the bit moves and functions in their mouth, before I actually mount up. I start small and reward the smallest effort, and build on it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing :O
We're so lucky as a forum to have so many knowledgable people!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

If your horse does not neck rein well, then she is light years away from riding bridleless, not that that topic needs to be part of your post, but you touched on it!
A horse 5 and older, western, must be shown in a curb, one handed. Any bit with shanks is a curb
The curb you use, training, is progressive, from the snaffle bit stage, to a transition bit, similar to the one Beau posted, which allows you to do some direct reining DURING TRAINING, to help the horse when he falls apart being ridden completely one handed
Once your horse is ready to be shown western pl in a curb, a bit with fixed shanks is usually used, and with a port. This allows even rein signal across that bit, which in turn creates that quiet mouth desired in western pleasure.
Many people go first to an aluminium grazing bit.
Far as HUS, you can ride in a snaffle at any age
Jr horses, three and over, up to age 5 (not two year olds) can be shown in either a snaffle, bosal or a curb, unless that class is designated as a snaffle bit class.
No matter what age horse, if you use a curb, you must ride one handed (games are the exception, but bits legal there, are often not legal in judged performance events either (gag bits, bits with chain mouth pieces, ect )


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Just to add-no use worrying about what type of curb to use, if your horse is not first solid in a snaffle. Neck reining does not mean you just ride your horse off of that rein against his neck, and leg aids, seat, ect, are a critical component, to keep correct aleignment , from head to tail. In fact, your rein hand should never move much to either side, from center of that mane
If your horse is not solid in being ridden one handed, you need to fix basics and worry about type of curb later.
No curb with automatically have your horse go great, western pl, or anywhere else. In fact, that horse should ride well in any bit, one handed, with the final choice based on slight finesse, and where the horse goes 'just a bit better'
'


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Smilie said:


> Far as HUS, you can ride in a snaffle at any age


Good point to make!

The curb bit requirement that we've been discussing is for most of the Western events.


----------



## filly05 (Nov 11, 2012)

She is neck reining, just needs some polishing. She's very advanced in hus, head set is great and I just need to bump the reins and push her forward a tad to ask her to drop her head in the occasional instance she's not collected. The only reason I ever need to touch the reins is to correct her head set. She moves well off leg cues otherwise. I've been showing for about 15 years, have owned her for almost 10. Her sire is Iron Enterprise so naturally she is a hus horse and that's what I've focused on. Prior to her, I had shown my first horse in wp at open shows so I'm familiar with all the other rules associated with western, just couldn't remember the bit rules. 

I was told by many she'd never be slow enough for wp, she's naturally long striped and a beautiful mover. But I'm happy to say I'm able to prove those ppl wrong!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Robart? Spring Loaded Low Port Correction in Correction at Schneider Saddlery










I like this one for showing.


----------



## filly05 (Nov 11, 2012)

I did try one similar to that but she wasn't having it lol. I ordered the first one that was suggested and it should be here Tuesday so I'm excited to give it a try.


----------

